# carmelo game-winners



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Some poster recently posted an article saying that Carmelo had five of these miraculous shots. Problem is, it doesn't elaborate enough. Can anyone throw out a detailed list of his game-winners, with timeleft, score and such?


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Can't give you all, but here's a start. He's had 3 game winner's in 2006 (and one game tier). First was Houston game. We had the ball, game tied, with 19 seconds left, Carmelo sticks the jumper with 1 second remaining.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=260108010&period=4

Then against the Suns in triple overtime, score tied, we have the ball with 12 seconds remaining, Carmelo sticks the jumper with 2 seconds left.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=260110007&period=7

Then against the Cavs, game tied, with 32 seconds left we get the ball, Carmelo drives and dunks with 21 seconds left. Series of free throws, LeBron chokes and we win.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=260118007&period=4

i'll have to think a little more to remember others. Of course there is also the 3 to tie the game against the Mavs, but we lost that in overtime. These are all in 2006.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Not to mention the long 3's he hit to put us in OT vs. Dallas AND Phoenix.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

during the game the other night this was announced. I cant remember the exact stats, but all the Lebron fans and Melo haters arent going to tell you.

In game tieing or winning situations I believe Carmelo shoots around 70% and Lebron a little over 20 percent


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Yeah, before the end of last night's game ESPN showed the stat:
Melo: 7 for 11 on game winners/tyers with <10 seconds to go
Bron: 2 for 15
I'm not big on ESPN's "stats," but I do think Melo should get more credit than he does for this kind of stuff.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo was also clutch his rookie year and last year too. this is nothing new...


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> melo was also clutch his rookie year and last year too. this is nothing new...


its not new, but is how we define melo as a winner. and when you want to piss off Lebron and Wade fans, this is the stat to use. basically it all comes down to closing out games. thats why im such a fan of Ben Gordon. He does the same damn thing. His game winner against the knicks was insane.

these are the exact type of players that I like to watch.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> its not new, but is how we define melo as a winner. and when you want to piss off Lebron and Wade fans, this is the stat to use. basically it all comes down to closing out games. thats why im such a fan of Ben Gordon. He does the same damn thing. His game winner against the knicks was insane.
> 
> these are the exact type of players that I like to watch.


oh, no doubt!


----------



## South Dragons Fan (Jan 16, 2006)

The willingness to take the game winning shot isn't something LeBron has yet shown in his career. In the Cavs game against Portland when he had the ball in his hands it was as though he was afraid he was going to choke. So he passed it off both times. Take the winning shot is something a franchise player must do and so far LeBron has come up short. Carmelo on the other hand looks to take the team on his shoulders and get the game winner. It is this that makes me think Carmelo may be the better of the two.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

South Dragons Fan said:


> The willingness to take the game winning shot isn't something LeBron has yet shown in his career. In the Cavs game against Portland when he had the ball in his hands it was as though he was afraid he was going to choke. So he passed it off both times. Take the winning shot is something a franchise player must do and so far LeBron has come up short. Carmelo on the other hand looks to take the team on his shoulders and get the game winner. It is this that makes me think Carmelo may be the better of the two.


maybe not better, but its definetely the reason why melo will have a more successful career...

lebron can have the numbers, melo will take the rings


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> maybe not better, but its definetely the reason why melo will have a more successful career...
> 
> lebron can have the numbers, melo will take the rings


this is exactly waht i have been saying since his first year in the league. sure lebron may lead the league in scoring or whatever, but Melo is a proven winner at every level.

So i guess it all depends on how you define "better". personally if you want to win a championship you need clutch players. So when it comes to winning and making key plays I like Melo. So when it comes to the player I want on my team... I respect Lebron and Wade a lot, but I was very happy with our pick at number 3 and wouldnt change it.

I think with Z and and Marshall getting older the Cavs are going to need to looks elsewhere to find the pieces to get lebron deep in the playoffs. That and Damon Jones doesnt really fit in on the team. The only real building pieces I see are Hughes and the Brazilian.

As for DWade in Miami, o damn that guy is in trouble. Shaq looks like he has declined a lot more than he actually has. The reason.... zone defense. He cant do what he did before, because there is no more illegal defense. Shaqs days of domination in the paint are over. And the rest of the pieces on that roster are simply spare parts that dont play well together. I like Haslem, but Walker is a chucker. I like Walker, he just doesnt play within his game. Payton is old. JWill is decent and Posey looks decent. They arent contenders and they are going to decline fast in the next couple of years. Thats why Riley wont commit to coaching the team. He knows they could turn ****ty fast


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> this is exactly waht i have been saying since his first year in the league. sure lebron may lead the league in scoring or whatever, but Melo is a proven winner at every level.
> 
> So i guess it all depends on how you define "better". personally if you want to win a championship you need clutch players. So when it comes to winning and making key plays I like Melo. So when it comes to the player I want on my team... I respect Lebron and Wade a lot, but I was very happy with our pick at number 3 and wouldnt change it.
> 
> ...


i still think wade is in better shape then lebron, and im not talking about suporting cast. wade has proven he can win games and carry his team too. with that said, my honest opinion is lebron will never win a ring unless he moves to a different team, which i doubt will happen anytime soon.

lebron = peyton manning


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

i cant remember every game but besides the ones listed so far (the recent shots vs cleveland, houston and phoenix) he hit a game winner against boston last year as well as atlanta.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i know he made back to back freethrows to win a game his rookie year (i believe against LA???)

not sure if that counts as "game winners" tho...


----------

